

Ask HN: What is your job title? - aqabawe

Also are you with or against funky titles such as Ninja, Guru, etc..?
======
Mustafabei
There are titles they give you and titles you give yoruself. I personally am a
"super admin" and a "human proofing tool" whereas in common acceptance, I am a
"lawyer". Ps. totally up for "Senior Ninja"

------
shenoybr
Software Engineer.

I find funky titles superflous and unnecessary. It would be ridiculous if
other professions adopted this too. For example, imagine a limo driver calling
himself 'captain of a chartered car'. Plain titles give you a general idea of
what the person does. In general, Sofware Developer II/Senior Developer has
greater responsibility than Softare Developer I etc. I think people will find
it difficult to differentiate between a hacker and software ninja. Really,
what is the difference?

~~~
Splendor
If I ever become a dishwasher I'm going to negotiate for the title of
"Culinary Technology Maintenance Technician".

------
emhart
Graphic Designer | Web Producer

Don't really care what title I'm given, unless it has "director" or "scholar"
attached meaningfully.

------
uzegonemad
I'm at a small (marketing) firm. When we have multiple devs, I'm the "Senior
Developer." But whenever I'm the only dev, the "Senior" prefix gets stripped.

I think titles like "Ninja" or "Guru" are just as overrated as "Web 2.0" or
"Cloud."

------
mindcrime
At Open Software Integrators: Senior Consultant

At Fogbeam Labs: Founder / President / Janitor

 _Also are you with or against funky titles such as Ninja, Guru, etc..?_

I prefer to refer to myself as a "Software Shaman".

------
xauronx
Day Job: Consultant II

My Startup: Supreme Overlord

I am against those gimmicky terms. They mean nothing and come and go. The
company I work for is all about calling developers "rockstars".

------
Nicholas_C
Financial Analyst.

I personally think the funky job titles are silly and unnecessary. Regular job
titles are broad and nebulous enough.

------
phoyce
MicroComputer Systems Analyst I/II

For "funky" titles. The titles here are pretty ambiguous as you can see.

------
jacklockyeruk
Digital Marketing Manager.

Funky titles are ok for smaller startups but not really great for individual
career progression

------
erichurkman
Straight up 'Software Engineer'.

------
Pyrodogg
Implementation Consultant

30/70 Consulting and getting requirements/Coding to get them done

------
Splendor
Maintenance Developer (because they think "Junior" has a negative
connotation).

------
dapole
Mobile Software Engineer. Or as I like to call myself App Conjurer

------
whichdan
Web Application Developer

I strongly dislike funky titles.

------
logotype
Head of Creative Technology

------
relampago
Business Development Lead

~~~
relampago
funky titles are ok as long as they're descriptive enough

------
thdn
Systems Specialist

------
madiga
sys admin

